# PaddyWacker's House



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi all! This is so overdue it's not funny!:shock: Since I lost my sweet Ang, it was hard to even think about starting a new blog just for him. I can finally say, I'm ready! Just been trying to come up with a name for his blog, I am horrible at that, as you can see. (If anyone has any suggestions, please give them, and I can change it, might anyway, haha.)

Anywho, Snuff has been a happy boy since Ang passed, didn't seem to phase him really:?. Which is good, I suppose. His daddy is his best friend! He's not really bonded to me, but to him. I think that's great, but shortly after Angel passed, I was thinking, I don't have a bunny, as he was close with hubby. I am so glad about that though! 

For those who don't know "Snuffles" (the name he had when he came to us). He is a Holland Lop of about 4 years and neutered. Funny story! Upon meeting him, I was looking him over, had him flipped on his back in my lap, as they thought he was a girl, and I was like, oh my!:shock: My first comment was "What the..?" He's a boy, obviously!:shock: He was neutered immediately, poor thing! He was also moulting very badly when I arrived to get him, poor thing. When I picked him up, the hair just was flying off of him, and just everywhere! So glad I got him to be better cared for.

I've got newer pics that I didn't have in my past blog, for those of you who were here then that followed it! He is such a great rabbit! He does no wrong, really. He's a good, nice, kind, sweet boy!

So, onto pics y'all haven't seen! (Sorry, a couple of the outside ones are blurry! Stupid camera!)







Snuff. begging for treats!






Snuff, lovin "his sticks" on the picnic table






Outside!
















listening...he's actually not in motion in this, just listening, hee.











Grooming!






Don't take pics of me!













There ya go! Thank goodness, I finally got his started, I felt badly for him not having his own blog. Enjoy!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 4, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> WOOHOO! It's about time the Snuffmeister had a blog again :weee:!
> 
> He's as gorgeous as ever, aww, that's so cute that he's a daddys boy :tongue. You need to get some pics of Snuff and daddy on here :whistling.


Aww, thanks Chelle! Okay, I'll post one of Rob in the pen with him, haha!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 4, 2008)

Here's one of Daddy in the pen with the Snuff butt!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

Aww he gets down on his knees with his boy.


----------



## Spring (Jul 5, 2008)

Aww, Mr. Snuff is so handsome! What an awesome bunny! Must see more pictures! 

I think Crystal needs a baby.. and Snuff needs a friend! 

When you're ready, you'll know!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank youAli and Spring!

I know, Spring, and it's so funny that of the two of you who are commenting in the blog, are talking me into a bun! Ali sent me a pic of this adorable mini rex!


----------



## cheryl (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey Crystal...it's about time that we get to see more of your little man...he's adorable and he has the most cutest expression on his face.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 5, 2008)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Hey Crystal...it's about time that we get to see more of your little man...he's adorable and he has the most cutest expression on his face.



Thank you so much, Cheryl! That is so very nice of you to say considering your own buns. You are so sweet! I cannot stop thinking of your Charlie.

Praying for Charlie!ray:


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 5, 2008)

Remember when we first got Brody I really was scared he would never look like Snuffs? Well, now he does!

:biggrin2:

Brody has many names, too, as you know, hehe.




Uh...I agree, you need your own bunno :bunnydance:. The perfect one will fall into your lap, soon enough .


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Thank youAli and Spring!
> 
> I know, Spring, and it's so funny that of the two of you who are commenting in the blog, are talking me into a bun! Ali sent me a pic of this adorable mini rex!


I am going to call them tomorrow afternoon. I can't promise anything.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 5, 2008)

Snuff is SO cute!! I don't think I'd ever seen a picture of him before now.... Or maybe I had but forgot? He's lovely... we need more pics! :biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (Jul 5, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Thank you so much, Cheryl! That is so very nice of you to say considering your own buns. You are so sweet! I cannot stop thinking of your Charlie.
> 
> Praying for Charlie!ray:



Thankyou Crystal....you know that your words always mean a lot to me.

But really i'm so happy to see that you started a blog for this cutie..and yes it was just way over due.

I just love the title of your blog...it made me smile...because i call my bunnies all these differen't weird names as well..i'm sure the bunnies look at me in afunny way sometimes lol


----------



## Michaela (Jul 5, 2008)

I love Snuffles, beautiful bunny.  The perfect bunny will come along for you when the time is right.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey Crystal, it's good to see the new blog. Snuffy is so cute and so is your Hubby. Is that a beer in his hand? Gives me an idea!Hmm i think I will go have a beer right now.

I agree you definetely need a little bunny of your own, that you would share with Snuffy of course.

Looking forward to more pidctures.

Susan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 6, 2008)

Aw, thanks so much, guys! It's nice to know he was missed. I'm so glad I finally started one!

Cheryl, you're welcome hon. Glad you like the title, I was a bit unsure of it. Hubby calls him Paddy, I call him Pookie.

Thanks Jen! Unless you saw my old blog, I doubt you've seen him before. There is a pic of my holding him in Philes, you may have seen him there. (He looks perturbed in that pic.)

Amy, yep, I remember! I just knew Brods would grow up to look like Snuff.

Susan, thanks! (And yes that's a beer in his hand, hee.)

Thanks Michaela! I know, it will happen when it's the right time.

I'll try and get new pics very soon! I seem to get the best ones outside, plus I love pics with grass, so colorful. Inside, I seem to get the same expression from him, silly boy.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's a few more that I found in my collection for you guys!

Daddy getting jowles! Snuff just loves that!






Laying down, tried to get feetsies pic, haha.






Just a pic!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 6, 2008)

Have to post this, even though it hurts. Miss Ang...





Man, I love looking back on that...


----------



## Becca (Jul 6, 2008)

AWWW MORE MORE MORE :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 6, 2008)

Awww look at those chubber cheeks getting rubbed! I love how bunnies just love that!


Angel was such a pretty girl. I hope you find a mini-rex you like one day! I know you miss her and it's hard, but one day you will find a place for another one in your heart!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, babybunnies, I'll try to get more soon!

Bo-Yep he loves his cheeks rubbed, big time. He trances for it!

And thanks for the kind words, I know I'll find one, when it's right.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 7, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I think it's special that you are waiting for the right bun , shows how much you cared for Angel, as she was a huge part of your heart. It will take a bunny of mighty specialness to fill the spot she left behind. And that bun is gonna be hard to find, oooweee! Will have to be a mini rex, female, of the right colouring. Poor thing is going to be so perfect, she'll need a crown and royal entourage lol!
> 
> I just love Snuff and I'm so glad you started him a new blog :inlove:.



Yeah, I am so scared to get a new bun. I am. I wasn't before! Angel changed me! I love her and miss her. Not sure what to do!

Chelle, that is such special wording! I love it, thank you!


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh my! I can't believe I missed your blog, because how could I miss it with that cute of a bun in it?! Snuff is so cute! :inlove:Well I should say handsome. 

Awww, he's a Daddy's boy. That'ssosweet.And get a new bun when your ready. Because I bet it's hard loses a bun really important, like Angel. So just get one when your ready. 

~

Karlee


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you Karlee! Yep, daddy's boy for sure. Also, thank you for your kind words about Angel, so true.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 8, 2008)

I love how lops use their ears to listen to things!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks, Tonyshuman!

I have new pics!:bunnydance: Whoohoo!

Here we go! Mr, Snuff butts:

Daddy and Snuff!







Keekers and Snuff, haha






Snuff begging!






Precious Daddy! (I'm nobody)



Chillin by the PS2, he doesn't even think about chewing wires, he's such a good boy!






Yeah, our cute little picture is there, as well as our favorite movies and shows, lol.

There's my little update, folks!:whistling Love ya all!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 10, 2008)

Look at the Love in those bunny eyes! Aww! (Yes, Daddy has Craisens!:shock:)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry nothing new everyone, I just wanted to respond to the last post. As you will see below, my camera broke...

My camera broke, says "Lens error":?. We have yet to call about it, but it will probably cost more to ship it out and get it fixed than just buy a new one. It sucks too, cuz I never dropped it or was rough with it.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 11, 2009)

Rob researched it tonight, and the only thing with it is you can't zoom in and out on picture, but vid is fine, weird. For now, guess I just will have to get up closer to the subject, haha. Thanks for that info tho!

You have an IM!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry, I've been buried...

I'll have some new pics soon! Since I've tested the camera, it's working okay I guess. COMING SOON!!I have to get some begging on hinnies pics of Snuff!:bunnydance:


----------



## myLoki (Jun 30, 2010)

SNUFF!! MUST HAVE PICTURES!

t.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 1, 2010)

Ah, I'm working on it, need new batteries, darn it! You won't believe Snuff!


----------



## joeyC19 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Crys thanks so much for sharing the pics of your bunny Snuffy. He sure is cute. I just love lops. Im sure the right bunny with show up when you least expect it. Look forward to hearing more about Snuffy and seeing more pics, he is just precious.


----------



## myLoki (Jul 1, 2010)

I finally put my some pictures of Loki and Lily up in my blog!!

t.:big wink:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you everyone. It may be a shock when I do post new pics, as he has Cataracts now, so his eyes are white. He's still a spunky butt though!:thumbup:wiggle


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 13, 2010)

Here we go, new piccies!
















In his "jethro" bowl, hee:





Think I need new camera, fuzzy. I can't zoom w/ my cam anymore.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 13, 2010)

Very cute, I think you need a new Bunny too.:biggrin:

Susan:biggrin::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (Aug 13, 2010)

Aww there he is...he is just the cutest lil boy!....every time i see a picture of Snuff he just reminds me so much of my Lulu who has been gone for three years now..

Anyway how is Snuff doing?....has his litter box habbits changed or are they still the same?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 14, 2010)

Cheryl, the litter habits have changed for the good, yay! Thanks, he's being a crazy bun keeps moving his hidey house now, haha. He's nuts.:biggrin:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 7, 2010)

I actually have to update now and here is thee best place. If anyone thinks I should post to ro, let me know.

Anywho, here's what happened tonight. Planned to take out and clip nails, it's nice out, blah..

Reach in to grab him from his hidey house, I get him, he's soaked w/ pee on his butt, and dripping.:shock:ssd: Take to sink, rinse off pee, wrap in towel. Take outside. Clip nails. Had to last right back foot on his back, hee. Put him in makeshift pen, as it's been too hot to go out. While I clean up. Go to bring him in, ugh, felt something gooey on my hand. It's mushy poo.:confused2: Must have stressed him out a bit. Poor thing, I manhandled him. I had to though.:big wink:

As most of you know me know I'm joking (about Manhandling). If I had vid of it, you'd all love it, it had to be cute as heck. And me telling him he's rotten like a thousand times, lol.


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow ! Cute bunny.  Nice pics (especially " Dont take pics of me, my favourite ! Haha :biggrin


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> Wow ! Cute bunny.  Nice pics (especially " Dont take pics of me, my favourite ! Haha :biggrin


Why Thank you!:biggrin: Haha, yeah, he was quite enthused in that pic, lol! Thanks for visiting!


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 9, 2010)

Snuffles is just ADORABLE! I think Charlie has just found a new best friend, holland lops unite! (Ha ha, how corny.)


----------

